
Viacom v. Google: A Decision at Last, and It's Mostly Good - zoowar
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/04/viacom-v-google-decision
======
alttag
So, it sounds like safe harbor was upheld all around, but the case got tossed
back to district so Viacom could fish for evidence that YouTube was "willfully
blind" to infringement (that is, "a deliberate effort to avoid guilty
knowledge") despite having no obligation to police content, only an obligation
to respond to DMCA notices.

Also that courts didn't decide how syndication fits into the story. The
article doesn't explore it either.

Did I miss anything?

~~~
einhverfr
Well, not sure how much of a fishing expedition they will be allowed in
district court either.

